# Remise à zéro totale d'un imac G5 ?



## Albin22 (16 Septembre 2007)

Comment faire, je dispose de tous les cd d'installation livrés avec le mac.
Merci.


----------



## paisley (16 Septembre 2007)

J'imagine que c'est pour le revendre.

Op&#233;ration relativement simple :
d&#233;marrer sur le CD/DVD d'installation, dans la barre de menu en haut,
ouvrir l'utilitaire disque.
1 - reformater le HD de la machine, mode all&#233;atoire si vous voulez un effacement type militaire  sinon l'effavement de base suffit.
2 - Lancez l'installation jusqu'&#224; la demande de red&#233;marrage.

3 - &#201;teignez votre ordinateur.

4 - Red&#233;marrez en appuyant sur le bouton gauche de la souri afin d'&#233;jecter le CD/DVD.
Une fois le CD/DVD &#233;ject&#233;, quittez le programme de bienvenue &#224; la premi&#232;re utilisation (celui o&#249; on a une vid&#233;o de bienvenue dans diff&#233;rentes langues).

C'est tout pour une remise &#224; z&#233;ro  d'origine de la machine telle que vous l'avez re&#231;ue.
Remettez votre ordinateur dans sa bo&#238;te d'origine avec ses CD/DVD d'installation, son clavier, sa souri et ses diff&#233;rents c&#226;bles et documents d'origine.

Votre ordinateur est pr&#234;t pour une nouvel utilisateur.


----------

